# :
[ ]         ,        .        .

----------


## deklarant_

> [ ]         ,        .        .


        (2 )   (  N 171- .20,.5)    ,    .
 : https://mcxso.midural.ru/uploads/%D0...9_09_2019.docx

----------


## LenPravo.ru

2  20    171-        14             ,   ,    ,              ,    ,          .   ,   "     14        ",    14  19   ,                 ,         ,     .

----------


## deklarant_

> 14  19   ,                 ,         ,    ** .


    ,

----------

